# BLD stuff



## Erik (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi all,
I've been able to bld for a short time now. I use pochmann's very nice method. For memorization of the edges I originaly used images. But when I came to corners (I was practising at a 2x2) I didn't have any technnique for memo. Now I'm barely using any memo technique for the whole cube. Is this good or bad? Should I learn and use a memo technique or not?
Erik


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2006)

Well you must have some type of technique if you are doing it. I am still debating on which way I should memo, I am thinking images or numbers right now, I will experiment with it more soon.


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2006)

hmm, yeah some technique it is for sure...I just think now that sticker, than that one and then that one, then there is a parity and than you do that one and then that one etc. maybe one could call it visual memo or something.. but it's more like just memorizing the stickers without naming them or something...


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2006)

Btw, maybe you could try memorizing letters....


----------



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, letters would work. Check out to see how Stefan does them. Right now I am thinking about using numbers, and then assigning numbers 1-2 for edges and 1-3 for corners for each piece. We'll see how it works out. I'll have to experiment with it.


----------



## Erik (Oct 31, 2006)

with letters I don't mean the name of the cubie like UB but just giving each sticker a letter instead of a name. Never tried it but could work nice, I believe Gilles v/d Peereboom uses something like this...


----------

